# can i give my goat a bath??



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a black pygmy goat and she has lice I think I see little bugs I put seven dust on her and it is supposed to kill them but I was wondering if I could wash her and make her feel better any help is greatly appreciated thasnks!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes wash her with dawn dish soap just make sure u get all the soap out of her


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

yes dawn dish soap. just don't wash them often
every once and a while is fine.
it strips them of oils they need.


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes you can. My bucks get bathes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Use horse or dog shampoo not human shampoo and its fine


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use dog shampoo and bathe frequently. My goats are starting to like it. I've not had any problems with dry skin...


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

No problem


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks any tips on leash training goats I have goats but I need to no how to get them leash trainied any tips???


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep feel free to wash em at will  Just remember water is like acid to goats so you might be in for a fight! But if you do it enough they get used to it pretty fast. Legion, my pack goat has had water training since he was just a few months old and now not only follows me into the water when I go fishing but actually prefers it on hot days. Instead of eating at the bank, he will stands out in the water with me waiting for me to catch a fish.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks will keep that in mind lol!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Umm I usually start with putting them in the lead while they are in the pen but you have to watch them and then I use feed like hold it I front of him them walk in front of them and get them to follow u


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I chain them
( I use the chains I make www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains )
I don't even touch a halter.
I usually put them on it and walk them around their pen. I have my mom walk behind me pulling his tail. they screem and slide but just keep them walking.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't use a halter either I would rather them have a collar on that way when I use a show chain it's not that big of a difference...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

same here. I hate seeing "start with a halter it will be easier." oh I beg to differ it just frustrate me even more lol and id rather train them with what im showing in but ya


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

My goats need bath my buck really needs one, should I bring them inside and use warm water or is it ok to bathe them with the water hose, and if there is a slight breeze can my babies get sick? I'm so paranoid they will get pneumonia. I drive my husband crazy worrying about my goats lol.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to know the answer to that too! It's been so COOL for July (that is NOT a complaint.. just an observation!) I would like to give a couple of mine a bath or at least attempt to. So how cool is TOO cool for a bath?

In order to do this, do you have to tie all four feet together or something????  Just kidding! LOL So how does one go about getting them used to being bathed?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

bleatin g goat farm- the older ones will be fine with a hose even with a slight breeze not sure about the kids though

cheyeen- I have to wash my does in 60-70 degree weather they shiver some but once I dry them off their fine.

and I go about it just like you would a dog. 

I actually use the goat head piece (hooks onto the fince) for the dog!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i use a dog harness to start my leash training, as it gets the goat used to being pulled from the neck shoulder area, but ive heard that sheep halters work well, it helps if they are friendly and want to be with you.collar is last on my list. we have a goat that will go any where with you as long as it's not a show collar. we show her on a choke chain, but never hold it like a show chain, she freaks out!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

as for your question about baths dawn is the best for fleas and other insects they run to the ears though so be sure to wash the ears thoroughly, but you may want to put some cotton in their ears soaked in tea tree oil to protect the inner ears. i think the dawn with skin conditioner may be better, as regular dawn does strip the oils. just be sure to dry them thoroughly, we use goat coats in cooler weather.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

okkkk thanks for all the tips


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

as for the ears/insect thing work fRom the ears/ neck down.
and from the neck down. if its bad you may want to wash twice.
if you want. put them on a grate or something that will drain and put a white towl under her(over the grate) so you can see how many lice and fleas and ticks and other stuff you get off.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

ok I think she has a good bit but its no that many


----------

